# Denver fires Head Coach Brian Shaw



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> @WojYahooNBA: Denver has fired coach Brian Shaw, league source tells Yahoo Sports.


Whoa.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Come back to Indy B Sheezy. They don't deserve you in Denver.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

So soon?


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

Peace out, Shaw!


----------

